# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  ایجاد جدول حروف با روش بازگشتی( بک تراک)

## eng_majid

من میخام یه الگوریتم بنویسم که تو اون یک جدول 5*5 داشته باشیم 
که خانه های سیاه رو تو اون جدول انتخاب کرد و کلماتی که میخاییم بوسیله اونا جدول رو پر کنیم رو از فایل بخونیم حال باید اون کلمات رو تو خانه هایی جدول قرار بدیم بروش بک تراک
و مهم نیست که کلمات بی معنی باشند فقط باید با بک تراک پر بشن
ممنون میشم کسی راهنمایی کنه

----------

